
Inflation: It’s a Wealth Redistribution Scheme - andrenth
https://mises.org/blog/inflation-it%E2%80%99s-wealth-redistribution-scheme
======
j-pb
We should simply abandon all taxation and let the state print the money it
spends. This would replace taxation with inflation. Encourage investment and
discourage dept.

Best of all we could get rid of all those tax lawyers and inspectors.

Ideally you combine this with Universal basic income and adjust it's amount to
inflation.

